# Gatsby Went Splat



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby fell off the full height dogwalk tonight, right at the transition of from the up part to the horizontal part. He hit the ground (agility matting) hard and his legs kind of splayed out underneath him. Splat is really the best word to describe what happened.

He refused 16" jumps, but later would take 8" ones and we ran the rest of the course twice. He did go back on the dogwalk, once jumping off safely from the same spot. By the second half of the second run, he was really into it again. He seems okay, but his gait is definitely off a little - looser and more wiggly? Other than just letting him take it easy for a while, what else should I do? I was thinking a trip to the chiropractor might be in order - he's NEVER bailed on the dogwalk before, it's one of his best obstacles - but I don't know how to find one for dogs.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I think that is a good idea, my dogs love their chiropractor. Here a link, hopefully there is a good one near you.

http://www.avcadoctors.com/

here is one from that site:

Anne Clary DVM USA Fond Du Lac WI 920-960-3044 [email protected]


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor Gatsby. I hope he is ok. That must have been so scary.


----------

